# Opal Beach Dec. 9th



## rydabyk (Jun 8, 2008)

Spent the day at Opal Beach with my good friend Jerry. Hoping for some Pompano but only Black Drum. They were a lot of fun though. Two at 36" and one 22 incher. They were caught on shrimp and Fish Bites.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Gotta love big black drum - they're a blast! Glad you guys got on some fish. Did ya keep the smaller one for dinner?


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Please pardon me while I kick myself in the..... That was my planned destination for today. But, noooooooo. Felt a little chilly so I stayed home.:thumbdown:

Nice fish guys.:thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, that looked like a purty day!!!!


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice catch! That water looks awesome!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Great day. Water is perfect


----------



## rydabyk (Jun 8, 2008)

Yes it was a nice day. We put them all back to catch again. Now if they had been pompano they would have gone straight to the cooler!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Those are some big'uns. Way to go !


----------



## RipinLips (Jan 13, 2012)

I am so glad to see someone catching something off of the beach, well done!
"Shirmp bites"?


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm going to try it tomorrow or Saturday. We are "out of fish." Don't know how that happened but the withdrawals are terrible. Hope for a Black Drum, Red Drum and some POMPANO.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

I will be there in the AM. Went last week and for the first time I did not pull up the beach cam before I went. Well 3 to 5's pounding about 150 yards off the beach. Got some sun but wasted 3 hours fishing. And I knew that was goona happen when I saw the surf.


----------



## rydabyk (Jun 8, 2008)

Probably gonna go over there on Sunday


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Those are some really nice fish! I haven't come across any that large so far, but even the 22"-24" fish I caught put up a good fight in the surf.


----------



## rydabyk (Jun 8, 2008)

*Fish Bites*



RipinLips said:


> "Shirmp bites"?


Shrimp Flavored Fish Bites. Just a small piece on the hook after the shrimp to kinda help hold the shrimp on.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

The surf looks really shallow in those pictures. About how far were you guys casting to find those black drum?


----------



## rydabyk (Jun 8, 2008)

We were wading out and casting into the deeper water. I'm terrible at estimating distance but we were able to cast just into the deeper water.


----------

